# Benidorm - Camping arena blanca



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone stayed at Camping Arena Blanca in Benidorm ? Any comments good or bad ?? Looking in Google maps, it looks quiet small and I cant see many pitches..

Have friends looking to go to Benidorm, stayed at Villasol last time but as they have a 3rd person in the van they charge a bit to much, looking for cheaper alternative BUT with a covered or indoor pool. So thats's sites like La torreta and Arminello out the picture.
Needs easy acces to town due to disability, hence I am think of this one but have never stayed there..

http://www.camping-arenablanca.es/05_tarifas.php


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Have you tried El Raco, they have indoor pool. It is a big site but well kept and an easy walk into town. The site bar and cafe are good as well as the site shop.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

sooty10 said:


> Have you tried El Raco, they have indoor pool. It is a big site but well kept and an easy walk into town. The site bar and cafe are good as well as the site shop.
> 
> Keith (sooty)


Keith, we have stayed at ElRaco ourselves so know that site.
But prices are as much as Villasol..
Trying to find a cheaper alternative for them..


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Tonka
Stayed at Arena Blanca in February this year. Just had a quick look at their site map and there seems to be about 100 touring pitches and 50 odd bungalows. Site is ok' and quiet, a lot of Dutch / German campers.
Clean and tidy. We stopped on the asci scheme at 14 euros a night. For 31 nights and over they charged 11.88 euros. 16 amp hook up.
Long walk into town centre though. All in all good value for the money.

Cheers
Whiskyman.


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Arena blanc is has a brilliant indoor swimming pool also television point. Electric is on meter some pitches bit tight to get in.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, We stayed on Arena Blanca earlier in the year with Amydan and liked it enough to come back. We have been here for 1 month and are staying here now untill December. Theres more English then any other nationality at the moment. They are due to cut the trees back any moment which will make for easier access onto the pitches. The pitch sizes are slightly smaller than El Racco. You also get free wifi.


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

*Arena Blanca*

We stayed there last year in Oct time didn't like it much pitches were small & they were building a big house on a big chunk of the site which had been sold off the noise was awful! El Raco further down the road as you head for the town is very much better and also an easy walk into the center.

Phil


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks on the feedback so far everyone..
I will pass the info on and they can make a decision,,,


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Arena Blanca*



Biznoz said:


> We stayed there last year in Oct time didn't like it much pitches were small & they were building a big house on a big chunk of the site which had been sold off the noise was awful! El Raco further down the road as you head for the town is very much better and also an easy walk into the center.
> 
> Phil


We were here in April/May and the building work was still in process but did not cause us any noise or problems and now as we are here in October whether or not the building is finished there has been no work on it for the last month. Having been to Racco for years last year we were plagued by ferral cats messing on our pitch evey night. When we complained at reception more than once and on one occasion taking the sample with us they said people kept feeding them and would we rather have cats or vermin. There is no such problem on this site.
If you stay over 30 days it works out about £2 a night cheaper.


----------

